# Toro Power Clear Loses Power



## Gto_Navy (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello

I posted this last year but the problem is back.

I have a power clear wiht the 5.5 HP Tecumshe. Starts and runs fine in the beginning. After about 30 minutes it starts to loose power and misfire. Also becomes hard to start. 
Last year I installed a new carb and ignition coil. This did not appear to fix the problem. 

This is very frustrating since it runs fine in the beginning. It does not apper to be running lean, adding choke does not help.

Any idea what is happening?

Thanks
Gary


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Try loosening the fuel cap before starting and see if it runs ok (vented cap is not allowing air to enter).


----------



## Gto_Navy (Feb 1, 2021)

I will give that at try. However, I took the cap off to top off the fuel and it still ran the same right afterwards.

Could the valve need ajusting?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Gto_Navy said:


> Could the valve need ajusting? Thanks Gary


I believe you are correct that the exhaust valve will need cleaning and adjusting the clearance. The valve expands as it heats up and eventually lifts off the seat causing the popping and low power. There are MANY youtube videos on how to do a valve job on Tecumseh flatheads. If you have any mechanical skills, you can do it. Good luck.


----------



## Gto_Navy (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello Grunt

I will give that a try this weekend. Smells like it is running rich all the time. If the valve does not seat properly then you would have incomplet combustion and a rich smelling exhast.

Found some videos yesterday on youtube. I belive the clearance for the exaust is .012?

Thank you

Gary


----------

